# Who's your hoo-min?



## Greta

Butterscotch here, 

now that we buns have our own accounts, why don't we tell each otherwho our slaves are? I think it would be nice for us and ourslaves! I'll start:


My name: ButterscotchMy slave's name: Greta


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun

Our names: Dusty and Drew

Our current slave/mama's name: TinysMom

We are living in Texas until September and then we're going to go live with our NEW mama....Maherwoman


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Butterscotch has a GREAT idea.

I'm Tiny (aka The BunFather). 

My slave/mom is TinysMom.

I share my mom with: Miss Bea 

and

The Lionheads of El Rey (for the antics from mom's rabbitry rabbits).


----------



## ~Pebble~

I'm Pebble, my mama's name is Michaela.


----------



## ~Ebony~

I'm Ebony and my slave is Michaela too, but I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## Snuggy

I'm Snuggy and my mom is, duh, Snuggy's Mom! 

*Maybe we bunnies should put our slave's name in our location* so everybody will know who belongs to us. 

Iwent into my profile and changed mine. It's easy.


----------



## Princess Misty

Snuggy, you are SO smart. I will update my location too.

My name is Misty (and Charlie is my brother who also uses this account)
Human is HoneyPot


PM (Princess Misty)


----------



## Snuggy

*Princess Misty wrote: *


> Snuggy, you are SO smart.


So I've been told....

Thanks


----------



## ZooCrewFosters

Currently we are two fosters. One for a rescue(Desi), and me Wyatt. I am a sort of foster. Da human is JadeIcing=Alicia. 

By sort of foster I mean she is watching me till I go live with her mom my future slave.


----------



## ZooCrewMomsBuns

Our names our Levi and Rocky.

Our humans name is T.T. Our human sister is JadeIcing=Alicia.


----------



## ZooCrewBoys

Da Buns Ringo Starr, Connor Grayson, Dallas Jinx Jones, and Elvis Aaron.

Da human Alicia (JadeIcing)


----------



## ZooCrewGirls

Da Lady Buns Samantha Jane, and Teresa Mekare.

Da human Alicia(JadeIcing)


----------



## Rosiez Zoo

Bunnies residing here: 

Maisie, Trixie, Flower...and in September you can add Drew and Dusty to the herd!

Our mama's name:

Rosie (AKA Maherwoman)



:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Loki

Hello everyone, 



Loki here. Mom's at work so I borrowed her laptop to do some surfing. 

My mommy's name is Thanya, but everyone calls her T. 

This is her on Halloween. 







loki


----------



## The President

Heya. Ronnie here. My human is Aina. My sister is Skyler


----------



## SparkyandScooter

We are Sparky and Scooter and our slave is Patti. We live at her house in Florida.


----------



## Georgie

i'm georgie bunny! mi mommie is chinmom, akaannie. she is mi rescu mommie...she tooked me away from some peeple datwerent very nice to me. 

hi everybunnies!:bunnydance:


----------



## TinkleBunny

Hey there, TinkleBunny here. My human's name isStarina, I know, weird name huh? She tells me it is her real name, buteveryone I know calls her Star.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## tamine

Nice to meet you everyone 

Here we are, four very cute bunnies! :bunnydance:Nuppu, Safiiri, Peppiina and Tamine.

Our owner /human is Manda. She say "Hello" too :wave:


----------



## BanditNHolly

Bandit here again.

Holly and I's Mommy is Crystal aka Crystalballl


----------



## The Prince and The Princess

Wilbur here, my Mommie is Soooska, she's also know as Susan. She's a great Mommie but don't tell her I said that.

Wilbur:apollo:


----------



## bug

herman here!

winnie is currently sleeping, but it should be known that she is in this group also!

we have Katie (katt) as our bunny slave and love her always and forever!

now i get my sweet revenge of sharing a few photos of her!

even as a small child i was told katie was a goof







and not much has changed






but she is always going to be my favorite human. . . unless of coursesomeone else is holding the craisin bag, then THEY are my favorite human


----------



## TweedBunny

Hey this is Brody here! My mom just left forwork so I'm surfin the net, looking for some hotties! I can't reallyfind any dating websites for guys like me, and this site has the cutesthoneybunneys, so I'm checkin the gals here out. I'm telling ya',thatMiss Fionahas got me all hot and bothered.:bunnydance:I'm fixed though, so no luck there.:disgust:

Anyhow, my mamma is TweedBunny and she worships me. She doesn't knowit, but I've got her wrapped around my little paw. Just the other day,for example, it was freezing in our house. Camo wouldn't let me cuddleup to him and my toes were like ice! I huddled up like a chickenroosting and made sad eyes at my mamma. So what'd she do? She picked meup and cuddled me up and let me nap in her nice warm jacket! What agreat momma. I hope she's not thinking of having some mini-humans likeher and my daddy have been talking about! I might not get so manyjacket naps!


----------



## TweedBunny

Hey Herman, your momma is funny! Does she make faces like that at you?


----------



## The Oblivion

Obi is here!

Mytwo legged friendis silver822 (aka Shae,she hatesher name) I call her Miss HAL because she Hugs me...A Lot.(she neverputs me down when I ask,either)


----------



## Daisy_n_Dandy

Hey Daisy and Dandy here

Our slave/human is Nicola (aka hunnybunny63)

I love how we have our own acount now. we can express our own feelings and views on issues that concern us!

Daisy- Hi all. Daisy speaking as you may have guessed! lol Im likinghaving an account of my own but i have to share it with Dandy which isannoying as i dont really like her. Speak to you all soon!

Dandy - Hey Dandy here. I love having a chance to have my say on here.Daisy keeps complainign we have to share but i quite like her so maybethis will bring us closer together! You wont here from me much as idont ever come in the house so its hard for me to log on! lol Bye fornow


----------



## Darfi

Hi! We're Prince and Isis, the white bunnycouple. We have two humans actually. Our bigger human is Darlene andour smaller human is her kit, Jade. We get run of the house most of theday and Isis likes to poop under things. It makes our human Darleneannoyed sometimes but she uses a neat little suction gizmo to make itgo away. Sometimes we get to be suctioned by it too, we think it'sfunny!


----------



## ~Milly~

Hi, I'm Milly and live with ellissian.

Here's a pic so you know who I am.






Now I don't want anyone laughing at me because I haveGIRLS name. It's not my fault my bunny mam did'nt realise I was a BOY when she named me!!!!!:grumpy:


----------



## The King and The Dutchess

Hi Milly, I know what you are talking about my name is Buttercup and I'm a boy too. Has your Mommie ever thought about changing your name slightly to Milty or maybe Milton. My human couisn calls me Butterball I don't like that very much but she likes me so I let that pass

Even though I'm a boy too, I think you are cute we'd make a handsome couple as friends, as I'm all white and you are black.

From a fellow boy bunny with a Girly name. Parents boy they never get it right. 

Buttercup


----------



## ~Milly~

Hi Buttercup!

I would love to be your new friend especially having a friend with a girly name like me! 

My mam wanted to change my name but her stupid human daughter would'nt let her, so now I'm stuck with it. Humph........at least I'm not alone.

From a fellow girly pants Milly


----------



## kathy5

hello.....hi

my name is cocoa & I am a very shy bunny












NOT!!!!!!!!



I live in N.H. with my 4 humans

the mom & the kids just love me to pices, the dad well he has to work alot so I don't see him as much

but from time to time he will pick me up & holdme telling me what a cute bunny I am



I have a great friend who name is emily she is the other pet in my house










here is hoping to make many new bunny friends

see you later

cocoa


----------



## SDShorty

Hi Everyone! My name is Dori . Here is a picture of me just chillin'








We live in San Diego, and my mommy's name is Renee


----------



## Patches

HI I'm new around here My name is Paches mymoms name is kristen and she treats me like a slave too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches

HI I'm new around here My name is Paches mymoms name is kristen and she treats me like a slave too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## War_Tepes

Sup yall?

I'm ''The Great and Ostentatious Lord Moomin'' or just Mr.Moo or moo for short.

My slave is called War and she is quite comfy to sit on and REALLY good at carrying me around when i can't be bothered using my paws!



Mr. Moo


----------



## girlzilla

my name is: ludo 

my slave's name is: kelly

my other slave's name is: moo (she's a cat but i pretty much control her too)


----------



## GIDGET

my name is CONNIE COTTON:bunnydance:MY MAMAS NAME IS NANCI I HAVE A STUPID BIRD AS A SISTER MOMMY JUST ADOPTED ANOTHER BUNNY I HATE HIM HE'S BIG AND NOT AS SMART AS I AM I STAY BY MYSELF IN MY ROOM AND HE STAYS BY HIMSELF INA ANOTHER ROOM MOMMY THOUGHT HE WOULD BE COMPANY FOR ME WHO ASKED HER TO HELP....... HIS NAME IS BUNNYKINS STUPID NAME FOR A STUPID RABBIT MOMMY THINKS HE'S CUTE AND CALLS HIM HER BIG BUNNY BOY if i could puke i would!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm Bo and my human is my Mommy! When they brought me home, I was supposed to be a 4H project for one of the two younger humans and Daddy wasn't thrilled with a bunny in the house AT ALL. 

I kept loving on my Mommy so much that she got a bit irritated with the fact that I pee-peed all around her and nibbled at her and stuff so she had my little thingys cut off. :XI just wanted her to know I loved her.

Well, it turned out that Mommy also didn't want me to go out in the hot weather at the fairs and get sick. We lost our A/C here one time and I nearly melted!!!! :shock:

So, since i have no little thingys and because Mommy loves me so much - I am the King of the House. That grumpy Daddy just doesn't know it. 

If someone else is holding me, I struggle and hop to my Mommy even from a couple of feet away - they have to watch me close! Mommy knows where to rub my hips to make me kiss her..... and she gives me breakfuss each morning..... and water and cleans up my poos.


----------



## Ookpik

*Hm, it seems that my post is gone.*

*My name is Ookpik, I'm a Mini Lop. My human is Diana (YukonDaisy). The other rabbit's name is Newt, but he doesn't have an account and he certainly isn't using mine!*


----------



## Leaf

Collectively we are Onion, Taps, Skeet, Blue & Genelle

Our human is Jessica and we're in Missouri.








(thats her a year ago with twoof her babies)





..........


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hi its Moo Moo, Blueberry, Mr. Smores, Velvet, Mr. Muffin, Sweetie, Rudy, Barney, Oreo, Nibbles, Skippery, Duchess, Baby and our human is Wabbitdad12 aka Dave. 

He is a good slave, no complaints, well one he only gives us one banana treat at bedtime.


----------



## EiuGirl316

I'm Finnegan. My mom's name is Leah.


----------



## EileenH

Hi I'm Gulliver, and as you can see I am so much of a man that my momma doesn't need no other buns in her life; she always says how I am enuff bunfor her!






This is me. I'm a pretty cool dude, as you can see.

And you wanna see how much my momma loves me?
THIS much!:





Her name is Eileen. I don't really like it so much when she picks me up, but see how happy she is doing it? What's a bun to do. She was so nice to me when she found me and my foot hurted. She helped it get better even though I wasn't nice to her when she was helping. She did give me this yummy stuff, that I think she called mettacamm. It was so good! But now she says I can't have it NO MORE! My foot is better but I still miss that stuff, it smelled like feet.
I like my brekfuss stuff she gives me now though.

I like it here and I 'specially love her. I give her kisses on her face all the time (I don't tell her that I eat my poos right before; that's my secret. A bun's gotta have some fun, rite?)

Eileen has ahuman buck. He's nice to me too. She calls him Tom.I let him pet me and pick me up because he seems like a good guy, and he let Eileen take me home forever. But Eileen is my favorite.


----------



## Violet

I'm Violet and my Mommy is ladyBug(Anna)

heres me!






Wov(love),

Violet


----------



## FallingStar

This is Buttercup here. I don't have my own account, so I hacked into our mommy's account. Well really Rayne did but I'll take the honor for it. 


My slave is Karlee (FallingStar). I have to share her with Rayne. 


This is me and Rayne when we were younger. 


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/PICT0171.jpg


Here is us now.


http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff249/karleepearson/PICT0228.jpg

I'm the fawny colored one, Rayne is the broken black one.


----------



## Dragonrain

We're Zeus, and Barnaby. 

Here's us!





Our human slave says that her name is Michelle, but we just call her "Human #1", or "the human". "Human #2" is her boyfriend, Chris, who is also our slave, even though he refuses to clean up our poops (but he does give us more treats then Human #1 will give us, because she says treats arn't good for us). 

Here's Human #1, holding Barnaby (who's showing off his "lucky rabbit's foot", as the human calls them).


----------



## opal and nike b

ouRnAMeS ARe oPAl anD NIkE AnD WE aRelOveD aND OwENdBY OuR MoMmy DaDDy GrANDpa And grANdPa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Dis is Magic, I am owned by my hooman, Emily (or the owner of BlueSkyAcresRabbitry) so that is why her name is that. I share dis account wifs my oder bunnies, like Sippi, an Lily, an Kalea-Rae an I no sure about the oder bunners, but yeah.


----------



## Becca

Fluffball:
*Hi again My owner is called Rebecca.*
Dippy: 
_That's what I was going to say_ :grumpy:
Fluffball :
*It doesn't matter who says it we both have the same owner,*
Dippy:
_i am older so I should get to say it_
Fluffball: 
*Well thats not fa.....
*Nibbles:
Calm down you two youngsters these days are always so nosiy - you know back in my day children were meant to be seen not heard,


----------



## McQueen

Mommy slave got me my own account, since I had to use hers before and she won't tell me her password, meanies. My slave is Outlaw Pygmy


----------



## wabbitmom12

Hi everyone!!

Our dad, Wabbitdad 12, let us introduce him awhile back. Be we forgots to mention the MOMMY!! She's -

[align=left]Wabbitmom12 (Get it? Just about like dad's, right?) Sometimes Dad and the aunties calls her "Karen". We like the name "mom" better![/align]
[align=left]We also havesome hooman siblings. They loves us a lot. One's a teenage boy andthe other's a teenage girl.Sometimes they takes us bye-bye, to go see lots of other buns, andpeoples,and some guys called "judges". Those judges guys usually likes us a bunch too! But, those sillee siblings has lots of friends, too. They shows us off to those friends, then puts us back in our room so they can go bye-bye! Can you imagine, they don't even invites us to go along!?[/align]
[align=left]Well, we will sign off for now, in order of our ages (Mommy says that's the fair way.)[/align]
[align=left]Skippery the Lionhead, Velvet the Flemmie, Nibbles the Lop, Baby the Himi, Dutchess the Dutchbun, S'mores the Dutchbun, Blueberry the Min-Rex, Rudy the French Lop, Oreo the Havana, MuffinMan the Lop, Barney the Flemmie, Sweetie the Flemmie, Moo-Moo the Hotot,Lily the Flemmie,& Thumper the Flemmie (Did we get eveybody?....)[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Im toula. Bunslave: Prisca =]
Im Lou. bunslave: Prisca =]

xx


----------



## Dublinperky

I is Fintan and my slave is DublinPerky if you know her tell her I need more treats!

I am teh beautiful Merin my slave is DublinPErky too tell her that she need to be admiring me right now!

HI I am Nessa! My mommy is DublinPerky. I can't believe my boyfriend and sister call her slave!


----------



## kherrmann3

Hello! I'm Toby, and my Mama's name is Kelly (kherrmann3).

Berry-Boo seems to like Mama's boyfriend, Will, better. So, Will is Berry-Boo's Dad


----------



## yamaya17

Ello! this is Yamaya, wait wait, i forgot to comand you to bow down, my slave is Lila, she is also my designated driver, and soooometimes my....... Mother ( dont tell her I said that) I unfortunatly have to share this account with the perverted King the annoying smokey, and the wierd creepy snowy, mom says I have to let some one elso talk now......

hi me is smokey and i's only dis many ( one month ) and guess what! today i...... went..... outside! yays and guess what else i likes snowy she is pwetty dats why i lick hers so much....... Byyyyye

waz up, im king ( pathetic name i know i told lila to name me somin betterbuuuuut no) so ya.... I like the ladies, anyone know any single ladies lookin for a big stong buck? no.. well fine than, im done talking to you

hiiiiiii this is snowy, Lila is my mommy, forever and always, and i love her so so so so so much, my hobbies are: exploring, biting people, making sure mommy never sleeps, tiping over my food and water dishes, and eating craisins, My best friend ever is Smokey even though he is a month younger than me, the person I look up to is Yamaya, every one listens to her and does what she wants even mamma some day I want to be just like her, also I think im very pretty dont you think? 

here this is me






and this is Smokey






and this is Yamaya






and this is king






I have to go now were gannna watch a movie byyyye


----------



## wabbitmom12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Our dad, Wabbitdad 12, let us introduce him awhile back. Be we forgots to mention the MOMMY!! She's -
> 
> 
> [align=left]Wabbitmom12 (Get it? Just about like dad's, right?) Sometimes Dad and the aunties calls her "Karen". We like the name "mom" better![/align]
> 
> [align=left]We also havesome hooman siblings. They loves us a lot. One's a teenage boy andthe other's a teenage girl.Sometimes they takes us bye-bye, to go see lots of other buns, andpeoples,and some guys called "judges". Those judges guys usually likes us a bunch too! But, those sillee siblings has lots of friends, too. They shows us off to those friends, then puts us back in our room so they can go bye-bye! Can you imagine, they don't even invites us to go along!?[/align]
> 
> [align=left]Well, we will sign off for now, in order of our ages (Mommy says that's the fair way.)[/align]
> 
> [align=left]Skippery the Lionhead, Velvet the Flemmie, Nibbles the Lop, Baby the Himi, Dutchess the Dutchbun, S'mores the Dutchbun, Blueberry the Min-Rex, Rudy the French Lop, Oreo the Havana, MuffinMan the Lop, Barney the Flemmie, Sweetie the Flemmie, Moo-Moo the Hotot,Lily the Flemmie,& Thumper the Flemmie (Did we get eveybody?....)[/align]


OOOPSIES!! Also, Titan the Flemmie and Tiny the Nethie and Carmel the Lionhead and Pudge the Mini Lop!! They are the new guys here, you see. *RIP Lily, Barney, and S'mores.*


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hi 

My name is Storm 






My mommy and daddy 

E.J. Kat








I love them both very much. They spoil me rotten moms friends always say. I think they just love me and wants what is best for me. Oh daddy said do not look at his bald spot. What ever that means


----------



## Pipp

:bump


----------



## Luna the Bunny

Hi! My name's Luna and my mommy's name is Madz. I love her a lot. :bunnybutt:


----------



## CKGS

Hi. This is Abby. Shhh... That crazy lady might hear us. Sorry, stupid boys. Tony is about to give me away. He is BIG and stupid and loud and obnoxious. The crazy lady who feeds us and TRIES to cuddle me is mostly called Mom, whatever that is. I don't really care. I am much to busy to be bothered by her. Dang that Tony... He makes me want to thump. Oops gotta go. I thumped and here comes the crazy lady


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hi This is one of the baby black flemish baby's. There are three of us and they put a dot in my ear so they could tell me apart from my siblings. Now they are calling me Houdini, cause I get out during the night and explore. The blue baby flemmie they call it walrus sometimes, his flemmie mommy is very protective and won't let us play.

Gotta go, they don't know I know how to get on this computer thing. Time to act innocent.


----------



## Nibbles96

I am Nibbles and my mum is Jess!


----------



## Sweetie

Hi our names are Prince and Sweetie. Our hoomin momma is Marsha. She loves up vewy much.


----------



## pOker

my names is Poker and my mommys namez is Hannah and my daddyz names is Peter.anz i havez a brother named Evan, hes not a big person- hes small and sayz goo goo ga ga, imz thinks he is a weird hoomin.


----------



## PrincessCharming

My name is Undecided (I'm still a widdle baby in da nest wif mummy) and my hoomin is cwazy Russian girlie ncknamed Dwisney.ink iris:


----------



## bearbop

Well I am walter and i am a mini lop, i share my hoomin with my best bud, toby keith, he is a 9 pound californian

Account name: Bearbop Name of slave- Taylor


----------



## lorri

I'm pepper

My housekeeper and waits on me hand and foot is Lorraine
I love chasing after her feet when she walks about in the lounge ha ha.


----------



## ZoeyGirl

Hi! My name's Cookie...no, I mean Buddy! Apparently my humans can't make up their minds about my name but I think they've decided on Buddy which is fine as long as I'm being fed well! 

My human's name that is a member here is Jenn (aka ZoeyGirl)


----------



## himmiechick

Hi! My name is Marshal. Yes I do think of them as slaves they feed us water us . . . . . BUUUUT! Maybe they should let us hop around mor i just don't get it!!!! By the way my slaves name is Ashley.


----------



## Hyupoi

Suki & Maki here.

Our slave... no wait, our mom is Ana. I can tell she loves us very much 'cause she always takes cares of us and feed us with yummy food. She also lets us run for quite some time daily and we feel very happy... binkies all the way!


----------



## himmiechick

Hey! Its Lily here! And my Owner lets me run around alot exspecially when I have a litter! But my name is Lily and my slaves name Ashley and Erin (FYI Ashley is Himmiechick) She just told me 2day!!!!!





Love Always,

!!Lily!!:twitch:


----------



## Timothy

I'm Timothy and my mommy is Cirrustwi. I'm willing to share her with some others around here, a couple dogs and cats and some reptiles. BUT, I know I'm the favorite!!


----------



## sparney

I'm Barney, my slave is Sparney! 
I wwait for her every morning, she always comes. =D


----------



## Pippin

Me - Pippin(a.k.a.:The Pipster)

My bunny slave - Becky(a.k.a. : da petter/da tweat bwinger/da hoomin pooper scooper/harbwinger of banana)

I, Pippin, hab spoken


----------



## Bill the bunny guy

I am Flash and my slave is Bill the bunny guy....(He is also slave to the other 6 bunnies in the house to..lol)


----------



## JAM

I'm Remy and my hoo-women is Tatianna


----------



## lillyen10

ey all ya bun-buns out der ow ya doin i now i's talkin cwazy i's gonna be too yrs old dis yea. oooh ooh my nam is poe after dis cwazy guy ( no weally hes cwazy ) namd Edgar Allen Poe and he wites scawy stuff.okayz let me get down to bisness ; my nam is Poe my bunny slave is lilly or bubba or minda ( elfmommy ) i like lilly da most. well der is also da dad he hols me somtims not vewy much doe well i also shar da hoomins wit da dog or kirby he a wimp i can scawe himssd: eesy:roflmao: well gotta go lilly is practicing violin:boohoo: and dont now i's in her and she could turn around any moment and be suspishus:craziness by gotta act all angel likeray::inlove:


----------



## lillyen10

sorry messed up


----------



## butsy

Butsy here  

here's a pic of meee.








my mom's name is tiffany and she's 17 

here's a pic.


----------



## avarocks

My name: Milo

Slave's name: avarocks

I live in a house with 6 guinea pigs, we don't care about each other too much but when we do decide to play together we get along. Mommy thinks it's cute and takes pictures of it.


----------



## MandyPandy

Our names: Hawkeye, Winry, and Random

Slaves Names: Mandy... there are others in our family like the big guy that takes up Mandy's time.. the smaller hoominz AJ, Alric and Eli, and their "Roooommie" Sarah. 

What are Rooooooomies? Can I eats them?

(written by Random)


----------



## Luv Buns

Hello everyone! I'm a country bun named Jelly Bean... yeah my mom got the idea of that Hop movie. Sometimes I feel like that song "my name is sue" - oh well.. anyways my moms name is Lisa. She gives me treats all the time and takes me for walks outside... sometimes I binkie around so much the leash runs out of slack and mom is afraid I will hurt myself! She is such a caring mommy.


----------



## bunnychild

our names r pippin, zelda, palo, and oreo our slave is bunnychild and her brother

DARN CHICKENS KEEP US UP AT NITE!!! lolz


----------



## Penelope-Primrose

I am Penelope mummy let me use the laptop for payment since she let the Vet put the cone of shame on my head...

Anyway my mummy is Julia and she is AWSOME!


----------



## BunMommaD

I'm Cookie, I snuck on moms iPad while she wasn't looking... I'm sure she'll make me go to bed soon, so I figured I should have some fun first! I'm posting here and then... Shopping!!! Lol good thing she loves me 

Anyway my moms name is Liz and dad is Andrew... But I call him papa 

I'm new here with them... But they are pretty awesome! If only mom would stop cleaning so much... She needs a new hobby, I like my mess...


----------



## hunterbaby05

Our names: Bruce, Asland,Nevaeh, Asland, Oliver, Sparky and Sunny.

Our slave: Vicky, she would do anything for us. Since three of us are rescues, we know how good we all have it.


----------



## doublebunnylove

Hello my name is Bentley. Im very quite and shy and I would like to make some new friends! My mommy is great! I get lots of head pets and treats that are yummy. She puts weird food in front of me. I think she called it lettuce? It was cold but very yummy. But here is a picture of my mommy holding me. (i wasn't really in the mood since I just woke up)


----------



## blondiesmommie

Hi there, my mom left the room, so I borrowed her iPad! Well my name at the humane society was Tiger woods, never did understand why, especially because they told my mom I was a boy!!! And I'm a girl! So my mama is trying to rename me, she says she like Emmy  My future lover is coming home tommorow, he goes by Jack at the humane society, but mama says she'll change his name too  I have to go, she's coming back!..


----------



## MiniLopHop

Hi. My name is Rebecca Lynn, aka Becky, and here I am with mom






Here is my husbunny, Ghirardelli Square, Gary with mom








Here is Sophie Bee playing chess with dad






This is Houdini Muppet, Sophie's husbunny








Mom's name is Brandy and she does most of the typing around here. Dad's name is Joshua. We have lots of other animal siblings, but thank goodness no little hoomans to deal with.


----------



## D012345678910

Hello I'mTaurus! â
My slave's names are Mom & Dad. 

Dad calls my by my first and middle name (Taurus Thorne) so I don't know if that means I'm in trouble or what. Mom calls me everything _but_ my name. I think she meant to name me BabyAngelBubbaBoojumCakes.

I guess they can call me whatever. I'm justhappy to berescued!

:bunnyheart :carrot


----------



## Thumper123456

Hello! My name is Thumper! how is every bunny? My kind owner is Thumper123456. She is so kind and loving.. they got me with another stupid bunny named Mr. Jefferson.. they thought we were bof male because thats what the pet shop(wat ever tat is) said we were...so after 8 or so months of living here I've had 3 litters of bunnies die because my owners fodder (dad) keeps putting my stupid mate back in MY hutch... he uses the cage when I have kits but after they die (sadly) he puts the dumb rabbit back in!


----------



## Einstein

i'm Einstein

my mummys name is Reighanion


----------

